# shut up [female] legs!



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

was looking for tee's for the rider in my life and I stumbled upon the below page. I am not affiliated with the seller in any way. I can however tell you that the shirts used are a very thin cotton/rayon/poly blend and are really nice!

Shut Up Legs Women&apos;s T Shirt American Apparel Dag Multisports | eBay


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Just ordered one for myself as it was the theme for today's ride!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They need to do a Marianne Vos version of that t-shirt.


----------

